# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  .. إعتراف الفتاة بحبها إلى الشاب ..

## الغزال

.. إعتراف الفتاة بحبها إلى الشاب .. 


السلام عليكم ...

أود أن أطرح عليكم موضوع وأتمنى أن تفيدون بأرائكم 

ناقشت موضوع ( الحب ) مع أصدقائي من جميع الجوانب ... ووصلنا إلى نقطة إعتراف الفتاة بحبها إلى الشاب ... فكانت الآراء من بين معارضين ومؤيدين إلى هذه المسألة .. وكانت نسبة معارضين أكثر ...

فأحببت أن أطرح عليكم الموضوع لأرى رأيكم فيه 

أيتها الفتاة أتقبلين أن تعترفين إلى شخص بحبك تجاهه؟؟؟

وأنت أيها الشاب ما هو موقفك لو صارحتك فتاة بحبها تجاهك؟؟؟

أتمنى أن أرى ردودكم على الموضوع ...

----------


## بحر الشوق

بالنسبة الى رأيي فانا لست انطوائي او متعجرف فكثير من الفتيات تتمنى ان تعيش قصة حب وان تسرح وتبحر في عالم الحب ولكن لو قالت لي بنت اني احبك فهل يحق لي ان احبها او ان اتواصل معها ولكن الى اي مدى ذلك التواصل ؟
طبعاً الى القرار والنصيب ، والفكرة من البداية اخي الغزال ان تتفوه البنت بقول (أحبك ) من الممكن ان يكون ذلك الشاب قد احب اخرى او بالهجة الدارجة ( ماصدق على الله وحده اتقول له احبك ) وتبقى النقطة الاخيرة هي ان يكون على مستوى الحب وله قيمة والحب له هو معنى الكلمة . ملاحظة ممكن اني مريت بها ان البنت ممكن ان تتعلق حتى بسراب وتحب صدى الكلامات وتعشق تساقط الضباب ولاحظة هذه الاشياء عندما كنت صغير نسبياً فلو اومأت بعيني وتفوهت بكلمة امام اقربائي من البنات طبعاً لظنت التي تميل اني اعشقها .
طبعاً ليس كل البنات. بس فيه اشياء تجمعهم كلهم واسرار من المستحيل على الشباب ان يفهموها .

ودمتم اخي الغزال.

تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|47| السلام عليكم

            من وجهة نظري ونظر أغلب البنات أتصور ان المصارحة بالحب حلاتها تكون من الشاب نفسه مو من البنت...بس للضرورة 

أحكام بعد يمكن انه البنت تضطر انها هي اللي تواجه وتصارح الشاب بحبها ،أو على الأقل باعجابها له...وسلامتكم

                                                                                                             أختكم(شمعتك أنا).

----------


## سر الوجود

بالنسبه لي أرفض تماما ان البنت تقول للشاب (أحبك)

يعني لو حصل لي هالشي لايمكن اني اعترف بحبي لي 

ممكن أني أبدي أعجابي به امامه ( لو كان على مستوى من الأخلاق والأدب)

وحتى لو حبيت لازم أفكر هل أني أنسابه وهل هو يناسبني

ولازم أشوف مو قفه مني , وهو ويش يعتبرني؟؟

بس حتى لو كانت كل الظروف مناسبتنا وهو معجب فيني لايمكن أني أبدأ وأقول له أحبك

يعني لو هو يحبني لازم بيلمح لي هالشي أو يتصرف بأي شكل لائق ليفهمني انه يحبني

تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

> بالنسبه لي أرفض تماما ان البنت تقول للشاب (أحبك)
> 
> يعني لو حصل لي هالشي لايمكن اني اعترف بحبي لي 
> 
> ممكن أني أبدي أعجابي به امامه ( لو كان على مستوى من الأخلاق والأدب)
> 
> وحتى لو حبيت لازم أفكر هل أني أنسابه وهل هو يناسبني
> 
> ولازم أشوف مو قفه مني , وهو ويش يعتبرني؟؟
> ...



انا بيكون نفس موقفها

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]بداية أشكرك اخي ( الغزال ) لاطروحتك الرائعة 00

بحكم الغريزة الفطرية الرجل ينجذب للمرأة 00 والمرأة تنجذب للرجل 
واذا ما انجذب الرجل يوما ما الى امرأة تراه يستسهل امر بوحه بالحب الى فتاته 
ولكن المرأة بطبيعة تكوينها يتملكها الحياء !!
فيصعب عليها ان تبوح بهذا الحب حتى الى اقرب صديقاتها ,,
فتراها تكتم امر هذا الحب في قلبها00وتحتفظ به سرا لنفسها 00

رأيي الشخصي لا ارى عيبا او حراما ان تعشق الفتاة شابا ادا كان دات دين واخلاق عالية00ولكني في الوقت نفسه لا احبذ فكرة ان تبدأ الفتاة بمصارحة الشاب عما فى داخل قلبها من مشاعر تجاهه00

أعترف أن الفتيات يتملكونها الحياء ...لكن ليس الحياء الذي كانت تتمتلكه نساء الماضي... ففتيات العصر أكثر جرأة من قبل ... فمن السهل على الفتاة أنت تبوح بحبها إلى محبوبها .. وهذا يعتمد على الفتاة نفسها وطبيعة علاقتها بهذا الشاب فإذا كان من الأهل فإن المهمة تسهل عليها غير إذا كان لا يقرب إلى الفتاة يعنى ينسب لها هنا يمكن بعض البنات يحاولون ان يعترفو او يوضحو لمن يحبون يعنى ادا كان ولد عم مثلا او ولد خالة او من الاعائلة مثلا كل هدة الامور تهياء تسهل على بعض من البنات البوح بهدا الحب

بصراحة .. في وجهة نظري التلميحات او الصموت افضل من الاعتراف بذلك
اذا ماكان هذان الشخصان في محيط واحد "كابن عم او خالة او قريب"
فمن خلال تعامل كلا الطرفين مع بعضهم البعض يتضح مافي الافئدة عبر تصرفاتهما
أما إن كان هذا الشخص خارج محيط هذه البنت .. فمن الخطأ أن تسعى لإخباره
فلو قالت له عن ما بداخلها .. ماعساه يفعل .. يرفضها ان كان لا يبادلها الشعور
يعترف لها بالمقابل بحبه لها بالمثل .. 

و أنتم أجيبوا .على هدا السؤال
المشكلة غير كامنة في ( الاعتراف ) انما في ( الحب ) منذ البداية .. 

فلاعيب في أن تحب المرأة ,, ولا عيب في أن يحب الرجل ,, .. 

ولكن .. 

في الوقت ذاته لا نتجاهل ان هنالك ((دين وهنالك شرع )).. وعادات .. وتقاليد واعراف .. 


نحن نتجاهل الاعراف احيانا ,, لكن ليس في الامور التي ترتبط بالدين والشرع ..


أمر الاعتراف قد يجده البعض ( قلة حياء ) وأخرون 
( جرح للكبرياء والغرور ) وآخرون ( مخالفة العرف والدين ) .. .. 


وما نجده يطبيعة الحال الرجل هو من يصرح وهو من يبادر بحبه .. 
لأن هذا معقول نوعا ما ,, 

علما ان التصريح ليس جزما هو قول :: ( أنا أحبك ِ ) 

فهنالك من الامور تكون كفيلة لافصاح الحب للطرف الاخر ,, .. 


((انا شخصيا ))

لا احبذ هذه الفكرة .. فأنا اجهل الطرف الاخر وردة فعله من جهة ..
ومن جهة أخرى هذا يخالف بعض من مبادئي .. 

ولكن يبقى السؤال ... 

هل من ( رجل ) يستحق ان تعترف له ( بنت ) بحبها فى هدا الزمن ؟؟؟ 


ختاما :: الحب حتى يكون حبا حقيقا بحاجة لعوامل ومبادرة من احد الطرفين او كليهما .. 

شكرا ( يالغزال ) 


طولت عليكم عاشق الحوراء 
[/align]

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

فانا لا اعرف عن الحب اي شي ولم اجربه
ولكن اقول رايي وبكل جرأه بان البنت التي تصارح شابا بحبها له بانها فتاة  خفيفه جدا ويسهل التغلب على عقلها وعلى عاطفيتها 
فهي لم تفكر اذا صارحته هل هو يحبها او يلعب بمشاعرها  ايضا الشاب سوف تزرع في داخله الشرارة والحقارة اذا صارحته بان يستثقل نفسه عليها   لانها هي التي تحبه وليس هو  فهو يجاملها فقط لاغير  وهذا مايمر به اغلب الشاب والشابات 
فاعني بكل هذا الكلام ان البنت التي تصارح شابا بحبها فانها خفيفه وليست لها عزة نفس  هذا في نظري

ومشكور اخي الغزال على هذا الموضوع
ونتمنى منك التواصل ولا احرمنا الله من عطاياك
ووفقك الله لكل خير
وتقبل مني اجمل التحيه..

----------


## توأم الفرح

> [align=center]بداية أشكرك اخي ( الغزال ) لاطروحتك الرائعة 00
> 
> بحكم الغريزة الفطرية الرجل ينجذب للمرأة 00 والمرأة تنجذب للرجل 
> واذا ما انجذب الرجل يوما ما الى امرأة تراه يستسهل امر بوحه بالحب الى فتاته 
> ولكن المرأة بطبيعة تكوينها يتملكها الحياء !!
> فيصعب عليها ان تبوح بهذا الحب حتى الى اقرب صديقاتها ,,
> فتراها تكتم امر هذا الحب في قلبها00وتحتفظ به سرا لنفسها 00
> 
> رأيي الشخصي لا ارى عيبا او حراما ان تعشق الفتاة شابا ادا كان دات دين واخلاق عالية00ولكني في الوقت نفسه لا احبذ فكرة ان تبدأ الفتاة بمصارحة الشاب عما فى داخل قلبها من مشاعر تجاهه00
> ...




رأيي أنا لايخرج عما قاله الأخ عاشق الحوراء ..

فشكراً له وشكراً لأخي الغزال ..

ويعطيكم ربي الف عافية ..

تحياتي .. توووووووم

----------


## دمعه حزن

> [align=center]بداية أشكرك اخي ( الغزال ) لاطروحتك الرائعة 00
> 
> بحكم الغريزة الفطرية الرجل ينجذب للمرأة 00 والمرأة تنجذب للرجل 
> واذا ما انجذب الرجل يوما ما الى امرأة تراه يستسهل امر بوحه بالحب الى فتاته 
> ولكن المرأة بطبيعة تكوينها يتملكها الحياء !!
> فيصعب عليها ان تبوح بهذا الحب حتى الى اقرب صديقاتها ,,
> فتراها تكتم امر هذا الحب في قلبها00وتحتفظ به سرا لنفسها 00
> 
> رأيي الشخصي لا ارى عيبا او حراما ان تعشق الفتاة شابا ادا كان دات دين واخلاق عالية00ولكني في الوقت نفسه لا احبذ فكرة ان تبدأ الفتاة بمصارحة الشاب عما فى داخل قلبها من مشاعر تجاهه00
> ...




وعليكم السلام

ألف شكر للغزال على طرح الموضوع

وانا رأيي من رأي الاخ عاشق الحوراء 

ومثل ما قال الاخ القلب المرح البنت الا تعترف بحبها للشاب

تكون خفيفه وما عندها عزة نفس ابداً

على العموم يسلمووو اخوي

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## My tears

أضم صوتي مع أخي .. عاشق الحوراء .. وأخي .. القلب المرح .. 





> أيتها الفتاة أتقبلين أن تعترفين إلى شخص بحبك تجاهه؟؟؟



لا أقبل .. أفضل الكتمان .. وحفظ كرامتي .. ولم أجرب الحب قط ..

تسلم اخي الغزال على الطرح الرائع .. وبالتوفيق ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. My tears ..

----------

